# Pickup by 9pm?



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Something strange on the last update now it says instead of before 5 minutes after it's telling me to pick up before 9 p.m.
I'm esure that's a mistake


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Something strange on the last update now it says instead of before 5 minutes after it's telling me to pick up before 9 p.m.
> I'm esure that's a mistake


That's app issue. Just ignore it.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Along with it saying you've arrived when you hit start.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Heh I noticed this as well.... kind of amusing...

g


----------

